# Good samaritan helps a kangaroo in need



## Ripcord22A (Jul 22, 2016)

@Bloke
http://thechive.com/2016/07/22/good-samaritan-helps-a-kangaroo-in-need-video/

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> @Bloke
> http://thechive.com/2016/07/22/good-samaritan-helps-a-kangaroo-in-need-video/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Thanks 

That reminds me of another animal being helped; very famous image:





Have you seen this one ?





WBro David Tree and “Sam the koala”

The photo became an international iconic image of the Black Saturday 2009 fires in Victoria which were Australia’s worst bushfire disaster. David was photographed in his CFA uniform holding Sam’s “hand” and giving her water from a water bottle. The photo (and a video) were taken about a week before Black Saturday while trying to get the Delburn Fire complex under control.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah i have seen that pic.

Is it bad that i laughed out loud when the kangaroo ran in to the car?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Yeah i have seen that pic.
> 
> Is it bad that i laughed out loud when the kangaroo ran in to the car?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Probably..... but perhaps understandable.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

Both nice stories.


----------

